# Sunshine Coast 28th/29th



## gooldin (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey guys,

the missus is away for the weekend which smashed all our weekend plans....which can only mean one thing !!

Who's keen for a fish over the weekend? I'm keen for anywhere really, just not major offshore. It looks pretty calm so I could be tempted to try in around moffat. But I was thinking more like the passage, coochin or maroochy.

I live at Caloundra and willing to travel a bit.

Let me know


----------

